# Anybody hear of kohoh Pharms??



## Gjp421 (May 16, 2016)

Purchased tren from kohoh Pharms, anyone ever use them?


----------



## charley (May 16, 2016)

it's most likely UGL, [under ground lab], which could be somebody's kitchen or garage....   did you google it ???   Nowadays anybody can order powders to create whatever 'roid' they want.......


----------



## Gjp421 (May 16, 2016)

Yea it's a real site, seems like a legit company there is just so much garbage going around I get apprehensive. Can you check it out please? It's kohoh pharma.


----------



## charley (May 16, 2016)

.. it looks legit,,,  [whatever that means]..  if it looks like these, it should be GTG !!!!!!!!
..  did you notice they were selling 'powders'... that's how UGL's are born ....


----------



## Watson (May 17, 2016)

my penis fell off after I tried their gears.......ok ok I'm lying, I just got married which is almost the same thing.....


----------



## Gjp421 (May 17, 2016)

Lol!! Yes that's what they look like, thank you guys


----------



## Gjp421 (May 17, 2016)

You think uncle Z is gtg?


----------



## heckler7 (May 17, 2016)

wheres all the sponsors at? no subforums


----------



## charley (May 17, 2016)

Gjp421 said:


> You think uncle Z is gtg?



... he seems to have a good rep....


----------



## charley (May 17, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> wheres all the sponsors at? no subforums




///they're all in the 'anabolic zone'.........


----------

